# Suggestion to improve



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

My father is already old and because of this, he seems to get worn out before he will be able to hit enough balls and so he doesn't make much progress. Lately, he'll just get through about 50 and then he becomes tired and could not even make complete swings. 

Any suggestion/tips to improve his strength or perhaps how to practice?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

geline said:


> My father is already old and because of this, he seems to get worn out before he will be able to hit enough balls and so he doesn't make much progress. Lately, he'll just get through about 50 and then he becomes tired and could not even make complete swings.
> 
> Any suggestion/tips to improve his strength or perhaps how to practice?



Probably best not to push too hard, make sure he warms up before and after hitting balls.

Keep count, i.e. if you take him to the range for twice a week, for the first two weeks give him 50 balls each time, after that slowly increase the amount, by 10.

Eventually he will be hitting 100 balls and slowly increasing his stamina.


----------

